# ListView Items verschieben



## nicok (1. September 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte in meinem Projekt gerne Items innerhalb einer Listview verschieben können.

Dh. ich hab angenommen ein Item das den Index 5 hat und möchte dieses Item nun an 2ter Stelle verschieben (also zu Index 2).

Ich habe schon diesen Tipp versucht nur bekomme ich beim anwenden in meinem Projekt immer ein "Typen unverträglich":

http://www.aboutvb.de/khw/artikel/khwlvwlistitemstoremove.htm


Ich brauche also einen anderen Weg..


----------



## wincnc (2. September 2008)

Hallo

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:
Drag & Drop im ListView-Control
ListView-Einträge nach oben/unten verschieben
ListView-Eintrag auf bestimmte Position setzen


----------

